# my new rig



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Por fin me decidí a armar la bici, me faltan las palancas, pero mientras le puse las "viejitas". 
Todavía no la peso, pero va a andar alrededor de los 8500 g, (sí, acúsome, soy cuenta-gramos).
Viniendo de una softail (Dean Duke) esta se siente mucho mas "plush" en los descensos a pesar de no tener mas que 60 mm de recorrido y se hunde cañón al subir con el amortiguador abierto. La tijera se siente más sólida lateralmente que la Spinner Aeris que traía en la Duke y absorbe más.
Estas son mis impresiones del primer recorrido, mas adelante pudieran cambiar, pero..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Como siempre, Doc!!

Tus Cletas son para babear... Podremos ser weight weenies o no, pero tus cletas siempre levantan admiracion!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Que bici es? Litespeed?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Litespeed Sewanee 2006, las nuevas no tienen opción de v-brake.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Litespeed Sewanee 2006, las nuevas no tienen opción de v-brake.


Lo que es ser ignorante... Yo pense que era una Niota.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Lo que es ser ignorante... Yo pense que era una Niota.


Que ignorante caray....   

La Niota tiene el link del shock mucho mas grande.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow..guapisima! :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looking good, doccoraje.

Ahora nada mas falta que te adaptes a la full suspension, porque despues de haber rodado tantos años en hardtails, algunas personas no se logran sentia agusto.. Porque sienten la perdida de eficiencia de padaleo y la falta de avance de la bici, y se desesperan. Pero todo sea en aras de la comodidad y seguridad, para mi bien vale la pena el cambio.

Saludos y felicidades por ese avion, a ver cuando lo estrenamos :thumbsup:


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*Muy guapa en verdad!*

Wow! está genial! Felicidades!

He escuchado que esos asientos son muy cómodos, sin embargo a mí me siguen pareciendo instrumentos de tortura!

Saludos!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Pues sí, hay que adaptarse a la doble, pero no sentí tanta diferencia, claro, con la suspensión en el propedal mas firme. Apenas llevo una salida, espero tener mas tiempo sobre ella para poder opinar con mas bases.
El asiento aparenta ser un instrumento de tortura, sin embargo, es bastante cómodo, claro que lo que para unos es cómodo para otro puede ser un PITA literalmente.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Muy bonito tu caballo nuevo, Doc. En comparacion que la Duke, sale pesada? Oye, pense en ustedes hoy como que me encontre en el Bosque de la Primavera con mi esposa y mi sobrino y vimos a varios biciclistas. Dudo que alguien de este sitio, pero uno nunca sabe.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

no la he pesado todavía (aunque muchos no me lo creen), pero no es tanto, la tijera pesa 1326 gr contra 1266 de la anterior, el cuadro pesa 1984 + la calza para poste de asiento 33=2017 gr, contra 1941 del Duke total 138 gr más. A cambio con los Powercordz y los I-links bajé 53 gr. 
Y sí, por allí anduvimos hoy por la mañana, bicicleteando por la Primavera una ruta corta, en preparación para la ida a Vallarta.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> no la he pesado todavía (aunque muchos no me lo creen), pero no es tanto, la tijera pesa 1326 gr contra 1266 de la anterior, el cuadro pesa 1984 + la calza para poste de asiento 33=2017 gr, contra 1941 del Duke total 138 gr más. A cambio con los Powercordz y los I-links bajé 53 gr.
> Y sí, por allí anduvimos hoy por la mañana, bicicleteando por la Primavera una ruta corta, en preparación para la ida a Vallarta.


Doc... Esos I-Links no hacen ruiditos cuando se ensucian como los Nokon??

Si no lo hacen, me interesan.

Los powercords son de kevlar, no??


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Doc... Esos I-Links no hacen ruiditos cuando se ensucian como los Nokon?? Si no lo hacen, me interesan.
> Los powercords son de kevlar, no??


De momento el único ruido que hacen es por el roce con el cuadro, por eso trae los protectores, los alligator supuestamente no tienen el problema, por eso los preferí, bueno el precio también cuenta, son mas baratos. (procyclingdiscount)
Los PC son de Zylon, con mas resistencia y menos elongación que el cable de acero tradicional y mucho menos peso.
Los compré directo en powercordz.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> De momento el único ruido que hacen es por el roce con el cuadro, por eso trae los protectores, los alligator supuestamente no tienen el problema, por eso los preferí, bueno el precio también cuenta, son mas baratos. (procyclingdiscount)
> Los PC son de Zylon, con mas resistencia y menos elongación que el cable de acero tradicional y mucho menos peso.
> Los compré directo en powercordz.


Gracias!!

A ver si le bajo unos gramillos a mi cochinito....


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Mas que el beneficio de la baja en peso, es la función, se sienten mas suaves tanto los cambios como los frenos y siendo de funda corrida duran mas tiempo sin ensuciarse.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Mas que el beneficio de la baja en peso, es la función, se sienten mas suaves tanto los cambios como los frenos y siendo de funda corrida duran mas tiempo sin ensuciarse.


Queria algo asi, pero los Nokon no me convencian del todo. Sobre todo porque se supone que las fundas deben ser un punto de mantenimiento menos.

Creo que me voy a encargar unos de esos. Me gustan.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oye Doc...

En cuanto salen esos cables, y donde los consigues?

Felic


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Oye Doc...
> 
> En cuanto salen esos cables, y donde los consigues?
> 
> Felic


Por lo pronto, aquí los venden en USA... http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17155-050_ALIIL7-3-Parts-49-Cables/Alligator-iLink-Cable-Set.htm

Por otro lado, los de Speedgoat hablan bien de los Gore RideOn (chequen su blog) y ellos mismos los venden, aunque un poco más caros... http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=136158


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

blatido said:


> Por lo pronto, aquí los venden en USA... http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17155-050_ALIIL7-3-Parts-49-Cables/Alligator-iLink-Cable-Set.htm
> 
> Por otro lado, los de Speedgoat hablan bien de los Gore RideOn (chequen su blog) y ellos mismos los venden, aunque un poco más caros... http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=136158


Muchas gracias....


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Oye Doc...
> 
> En cuanto salen esos cables, y donde los consigues?
> 
> Felic


Yo conseguí las fundas en procyclingdiscount, (en pricepoint no había)sobre $58
Los Powercordz directo en Iodupont.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Resurrecting this post,
Por fin pude armarla, después de buen rato, llegaron las piezas, (bueno, casi todas).
Palancas y pedales, asiento y su respectivo poste, desviador delantero provisional XT y la pin-up girl de extralite en la tapa de las tazas. Pendiente, desviador XTR 952 (ebay) y cable powercordz (ya no pude usar el mismo) y cadena KMC SL-X10, que espero poder poner ya antes del fin de semana, si llegan.
No pude usar las palancas en 2x9 porque los brazos quedaban arriba de los dientes y a cada paso levantaban la cadena, de modo que quedó en 44-32-22.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Madres, me daria miedo ir por el pan en esa bici jajajaja, una bajada por El Muerto y desaparece 

Pero bueno, ya uno quisiera que su bici pesara lo que la tuya Doc, felicidades.... te quedo muy muy bien!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

No se si me expliqué bien en lo de las palancas, creo que la foto lo aclara mejor.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Resurrecting this post,
> Por fin pude armarla, después de buen rato, llegaron las piezas, (bueno, casi todas).
> Palancas y pedales, asiento y su respectivo poste, desviador delantero provisional XT y la pin-up girl de extralite en la tapa de las tazas. Pendiente, desviador XTR 952 (ebay) y cable powercordz (ya no pude usar el mismo) y cadena KMC SL-X10, que espero poder poner ya antes del fin de semana, si llegan.
> No pude usar las palancas en 2x9 porque los brazos quedaban arriba de los dientes y a cada paso levantaban la cadena, de modo que quedó en 44-32-22.


eeek.. que tal funciona ese asiento, se ve bien raro.. no tanto como otros, pero no se que tal sea....

Mucha suerte!


----------

